# NANCHANG | Huaying Center | 258m | 59 fl | T/O



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

NANCHANG | Huaying Center | 258m | 59 fl | U/C






南昌华皓中心 |258米|59层|主体结构封顶|幕墙70%、顶部装饰（2022-8-25）| - 南昌 - 高楼迷摩天族


南昌华皓中心 |258米|59层|主体结构封顶|幕墙70%、顶部装饰（2022-8-25）| ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*2019-6-25 * by *ncddy2*



















by 江中毛毛










by 高楼不限高

*7.17*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 江中毛毛

*2.8*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
三哥1008


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by ljs980923


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 高楼不限高


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
Flandre_Scarlet


*11.26*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by ljs980923


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 江中毛毛

*2020.01.04*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-18 by dum










2020-08-28 by 如山


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 如山














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by dum














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by dum

2020.12.02














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by wjhahaha














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by wjhahaha 2021/01/17














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 室内设计师














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by guleiming1990














*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 23:*








都市夕阳 by 撒哈拉的冰 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 12:*








赣江边眺望夜景的人 by 小法师925 on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **鬼怪喷气式* 
*
2021/06/01





























*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小法师925 on 500px








by 小法师925 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 沈噌噌shenlin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 网络 on 500px









by 玄叁 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-01 by 如山


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

南昌夜景 by 代宇环 on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **鬼怪喷气式*

*









































































*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CircleLauu on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **xin88888888*

*


































*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 23









南昌秋水广场音乐喷泉 南昌 by 光吃饭 on 500px









南昌秋水广场音乐喷泉 南昌 by 光吃饭 on 500px









南昌秋水广场音乐喷泉 南昌 by 光吃饭 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 开心是个拍照的 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 12:*








赣江一江两岸 by 魔法师 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 13









南昌之景 by TSFH on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by TSFH on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 李智维 on 500px








by Mihawk on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by HelloWorldOnes on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

南昌航拍 by ABO on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 早或晚 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.08.13 








by 光吃饭 on 500px








by 光吃饭 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 29 by wjhahaha on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.09.15








by WabbyWabbo on 500px








by 一庄 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.09.20








by Tenron on 500px








by Tenron on 500px








by Tenron on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.11.11








by Photographer-Lin on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-19 by wjhahaha










2021-11-22 by 如山


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 如山 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 25 by 如山 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

a centerpoint energy plaza nanchang version  
















CenterPoint Energy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 如山 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By ah1222322 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 緘&默 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-16 by 咚隆羌


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, another 250-meter building in nanchang


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.03.17








by 三即恭 on 500px




​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-05 by 咚隆羌


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 如山 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 1 by xiong123xjl on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-02 by 如山


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 09 by 步摇


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this photo is a bit closer  








by Ἱστορίαι on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 9:*








南昌天际线 by Sweet Dream on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-14 by 如山


----------

